# Looking for new places to explore



## Chevystroked383

Hey I'm looking at starting to fish Tampa bay I have fished it several times in the past but have never fished it much looking for new areas to try


----------



## Gramps

Cockroach Bay was my favorite place to fish when I lived in Apollo Beach.  The ramp gets crowded on the weekends & it is a single stall outfit, get there early!  Plenty of flats out front, mangrove lined creeks on the inside along with some interesting "flats" inside the creek system.

EG Simmons Park has good paved multi-lane ramp, locked gate dusk till dawn, plenty parking & a short run to several quality areas. Purchasing an annual pass gets a code to unlock the gates for 24 hour access. 

Bishops Harbor is further down on 41 only a few miles North of where 75 ties in & turns up towards the Skyway.  It is a small unimproved ramp but usable, parking is limited, loaded with mulletmen during the season but studded with mangrove islands, creeks, grass flats and a spot or two that hold a lot of snook on the right tide.  

Hope this gets you moving the right direction!


----------



## andymills

Dont forget about the beach snook- which should be here soon!


----------



## Chevystroked383

Thanks for the info I have fished from the Alafia river down to cockroach and had a lot of luck around little manatee rive but have not fishe in and around the islands much but hopefully will be able to as soon as my boat gets finished it has taken forever it seems


----------



## cvilt

Red Ripper I live down the road from Bishop and have just begun to explore the area. I fished Palma Sola to the Manatee River mainly and like the norht end better. Ramp is almost a beach entry but doable for a micro. Google map the mouth to the bay. There are flats, mangroves and deep water right there. Go either way and you should do good. If you are headed here give me a shout if you have a full boat we can take 2 and catch some dinner. Good luck


----------



## Chevystroked383

Thanks I will take you up on that as soon as my boats finished if the fish are still around and it's not 100degrees


----------

